# Hi Everyone - New Admin



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

My name is Austin McLendon and I'm coming on as the newest admin. 

My goal here is to be a responsive and active admin and I hope to do so by being on everyday. 

If I do miss an issue, or would you just like to get a hold of me please send me a private message and I will get to it. 

I look forward to getting to know you all and if you have any questions please let me know. 

Thanks for having me! 

Austin McLendon


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, Do you work for the company that now owns this forum? or just a small boat guy like the rest of us?


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

I do work for the company that owns the forum. That being said I am passionate about community and that's the biggest reason I'm here.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Its a good thing!!! Thank you.....


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> I do work for the company that owns the forum. That being said I am passionate about community and that's the biggest reason I'm here.


Is the owner a non-profit company?


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Is the owner a non-profit company?


No it is not. Why do you ask? Seems like kind of an odd question.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> No it is not. Why do you ask? Seems like kind of an odd question.


Because I used to frequent a non-profit site called North Georgia Trout Online that hosted a couple cook-outs with auctions to raise money to pay for the site when I lived in Marietta, GA. Folks got to know each other in person and was a real community. Not sure you can have that when someone is making money off all of this free info posted by others.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Austin said:


> I do work for the company that owns the forum. That being said I am passionate about community and that's the biggest reason I'm here.


Austin,

Forgive me, I have little knowledge of this white man’s magic called the interwebs. However, I have always thought the ad value of a for-profit forum such as MS was based on the amount of measurable traffic the site generates.

There have been many topical posts which have been relegated from the General Discussion section to either the Industry News section or the Off Topic section. I for one can’t be bothered to search around for a thread that has disappeared into the netherworld; important threads which are moved seem to lose their topicality. Given my premise above, this seems counter to optimizing traffic.

Industry News should be exactly that; press releases from companies who would like to reach the MS public or anyone else blatantly shilling their goods. Off Topic should be exactly that as well; some of the threads there are not jokes. I would ask that you thumb through those two topics to help me to understand why some threads have been moved.

A couple of other things.

While I would assume most of on here are fly fishermen, that may or may not be the case. Additionally, some of us fly guys also spin fish; it may be good to have a Spin section in addition to the Fly section.

And finally, the MS community includes some very talented people. I would like to see a section devoted to Books, Film, Art and Design.

That’s about it for now.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Marietta, in the spirit of discussion, my understanding is that MS was founded by a guy who was a skiff guy, passed it on to a skiff guy, and then it was bought by a for profit company 2ish years ago. 
The company has left us alone for that time and let us function pretty independently. I figure that is a good thing. Lets hope the trend continues, each one of us has a vision of what we think MS should be but each of us has a different vision. Thats what makes it fun, maybe.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

GTSRGTSR said:


> Marietta, in the spirit of discussion, my understanding is that MS was founded by a guy who was a skiff guy, passed it on to a skiff guy, and then it was bought by a for profit company 2ish years ago.
> The company has left us alone for that time and let us function pretty independently. I figure that is a good thing. Lets hope the trend continues, each one of us has a vision of what we think MS should be but each of us has a different vision. Thats what makes it fun, maybe.


I know Tom through BFA Orlando. It is my understanding that MS used to do skiff reviews. And I also recall going to a meetup at ML that might have been MS folks...."community" is a MIRL thing for me.

* MIRL=Meet In Real Life


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, I kind of chuckled at the "passionate about community" thing. No doubt, community is much better when face to face is involved.
It would be fun to have a meetup...


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

GTSRGTSR said:


> Haha, I kind of chuckled at the "passionate about community" thing. No doubt, community is much better when face to face is involved.
> It would be fun to have a meetup...


I think online communities can be as valid as real life ones. Some of my closest friends live half the country away and I know them mainly through forums. 

I feel lucky I've got to meet a couple of them, but I have a few that I talk to on the phone once or twice a week and have for years. 

The site is just a tool. How you use it, what you use it for, is left to the individual. I make friends and benefit from the community.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> I think online communities can be as valid as real life ones. Some of my closest friends live half the country away and I know them mainly through forums.
> 
> I feel lucky I've got to meet a couple of them, but I have a few that I talk to on the phone once or twice a week and have for years.
> 
> The site is just a tool. How you use it, what you use it for, is left to the individual. I make friends and benefit from the community.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome Austin.

Now please explain that profile picture. Was that taken while you were in Middle Earth? How's Frodo doing?


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> Welcome Austin.
> 
> Now please explain that profile picture. Was that taken while you were in Middle Earth? How's Frodo doing?


I'm a huge LoTR fan so I wish! 

That photo was taken in Detroit at the corp. head quarters. IT's the only pic I have. I don't take any selfies. It's not my thing.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Austin - could you look into some of the ads that play music. My browser gets hung up whenever one with audio plays. I am using Firefox v. 44.0 and it seems to be related to Adobe Flash plugin. I experience no problems other than when the audio ones show up...


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

If you could right click and get the url to where those lead I can try and get them blocked.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

<video style="height: 100% ! important; display: block; width: 100%; position: relative; z-index: 1;" preload="auto" autoplay="" src="http://besttv33.cdn.it.best-tv.com/...011 09 Semifinals Snowboard 480i60 29-200.m4v"></video>


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey guys, this is a reminder that I am the primary point of contact here on Microskiff for all your administration needs. 

Just start a discussion with me and I will be happy to help with whatever issues you may be having.


----------

